# Just picked up a Beetle.



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I just picked up a 12 Beetle in Candy White. It is a 12 Turbo. It is a manual. The only option on it was the Xenons with the 19s. Got a pretty good deal. MSRP $25,165 and I was able to get it for $19,665. 

I traded in a 2012 Impreza Sport Limited which had its share of issues. I am hoping the Beetle has fewer problems. The only real problem I am aware of was the window issue early on. Since this car was sitting on the lot for a year, I made sure the recall for the windows had already been performed before I bought it.

So far I am enjoying the ride. 

Photobucket not working so I will post a link up to the dealers pics that are still up. This is not the dealer I bought it from, I worked with another dealer who bought it from them for me.

http://www.bergevw.com/VehicleDetai...Cpe_Man_2.0T_Turbo_PZEV-Gilbert-AZ/1858927783


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome! I too took advantage of the 2012 discount 3 weeks ago I bought the exact car minus the 19"s & xenons $18k out the door.

Welcome


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I would rather of had the GTI but the deals on the beetle were too hard to pass up.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

BretAZ said:


> I would rather of had the GTI but the deals on the beetle were too hard to pass up.


I looked at the GTi too but couldnt even squeeze through the door. I wouldnt take anything for my Beetle though! Anyways, welcome to our home!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Congratulations. I was looking at the Golf R and GTI as well and went with the beetle due to the deals going on and generally nicer interior IMHO. What issues was your scubie experiencing?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome great choice

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

hey there.. Welcome to the party! :beer:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome, great choice, I got a similar deal, albeit a tad better ha...

Make sure to post!


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats, nice car!! :thumbup:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

I got mine 15 days ago, a base TB/manual 6spd for 18.500, I shop around and this was the only silver 2012 left over at that price. I've put 900 miles on her and truly enjoy this car, soon she will be lowered and windows tinted. This site is full of great info and the guys/gals are all Bug Lovers, welcome


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the TB fold.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have any mods planned?


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

This was the last white w the LEDs. figured I better get it now before it was gone. Dealer tinted the windows for free. The only thing I am considering right now is a tune. But I need to do some research first.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

BretAZ said:


> This was the last white w the LEDs. figured I better get it now before it was gone. Dealer tinted the windows for free. The only thing I am considering right now is a tune. But I need to do some research first.


Not that I'm an expert but I'm on my fifth Dub and I would do the tune last. I choose to go with soft mods initially, before bending the characteristics of performance.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

BretAZ said:


> This was the last white w the LEDs. figured I better get it now before it was gone. Dealer tinted the windows for free. The only thing I am considering right now is a tune. But I need to do some research first.


Also have to consider if you want to have a warranty fight with your dealer. Something I'm going to avoid right now...no tune for me in near future.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

SaberOne said:


> Not that I'm an expert but I'm on my fifth Dub and I would do the tune last. I choose to go with soft mods initially, before bending the characteristics of performance.


There are a few schools of thought, one is if you do it towards break in the car will be more 'used' to it. I've tuned all my 2.0Ts below 5,000 miles and have had zero issues in the last 8 years.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> There are a few schools of thought, one is if you do it towards break in the car will be more 'used' to it. I've tuned all my 2.0Ts below 5,000 miles and have had zero issues in the last 8 years.


Completely false bro, you've just been one of the lucky ones.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Completely false bro, you've just been one of the lucky ones.


Are you guys talking about an ECU flash? What kind of issues have come up from a stage I flash? I haven't read anything on here regarding issues, especially with APR.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome, we have a 2010 GTI and the 2013 Turbo Beetle, i like them both, but honestly, i enjoy the beetle, interior, blue tooth is better, and the ride is much more comfortable, even with the 19's, you made a good choice and got a good deal.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh no :facepalm: Before this thread jumps off the tracks I need to clarify my post #14. When I stated *‘bending the characteristics of performance’* I was referring to any change to the mechanical performance e.g. software/hardware computer adjustments or even a modified exhaust. I never suggested in my post this would cause a problem, but clearly some have taken my comment and ran with it.

In my own experience I derive more pleasure out of applying modifications which I reasonably know are not going to result in unintended consequences, and that I can easily reverse. Once I’m done with the eye candy and creature comforts, then I can decide if I want to dive into engine, exhaust or suspension modifications.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome and congrats! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> Are you guys talking about an ECU flash? What kind of issues have come up from a stage I flash? I haven't read anything on here regarding issues, especially with APR.


Search in the 2.0TSI tech section. Lots of ECU failures. I think it depends on who ultimately does your flash. I don't think the issue is with the tune.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I am in no hurry to change anything on this car. I usually just keep them stock as I don't really keep any one car too long. I have a 67 Beetle and 78 Westy to play with. They keep me pretty busy.

Can someone tell me how to get the bluetooth paired up? I have never had to read any instructions on any other car to get them paired. Even after reading the instructions I am having problems. Base head unit. 

Just finished off my first tank of fuel. I will check mileage on next fill up to see how this car does. 

So far, so good. I like it. Its fun. I honestly think I like the manual better than the DSG, but then again I have not spend any significant amount of time behind the wheel of a DSG. 

My last few cars were 12 Impreza Sport, 12 Veloster, 11 Jetta TDI and a 10 Prius. As a result, I feel like this thing is a formula 1 race car. I can actually pull out in traffic, pass, merge with out having to come up with a strategy to keep from getting run over. 

Besides the windows, are there any other issues that are common with the beetle? With the 2.0T? I think I will be doing oil changes at 5k just to make sure. 

Any advice, tips or other information appreciated!


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

So far I have spent a week with the beetle. No real complaints. Still enjoying the ride.

A couple things that I really like that I have had on previous cars but my last car before this one did not have is the one touch turn signal. Also, the auto up down on all windows.

Almost all my cars in the past had sun roofs, so I do miss that. But not as much as I thought I would. I also miss the audio controls on the steering wheel a lot. If there is a way to skip to the next song on Pandora without grabbing the phone I have not figured it out yet. Also, I wish the screen displayed all artist and song info. I still think I would pick this radio over the upgrade though. I dont like touchscreens in cars. My 11 Jetta came standard with the upgraded radio, which was fine since back then the base radio did not have BT or streaming audio. I have to give credit to VW for adding BT and streaming audio to even the most base radio in the beetle. Is this something they have done across the VW lineup?

I am still getting used to the driving position. It is a little awkward compared to my 12 impress. Seems like the steering wheel needs to telescope just a little further. If I position the seat to where its comfortable for the legs, the steering wheel is too far away. 

The a/c has made a noise twice where it sounds like a playing card is stuck in the blades of the fan. When this happens, the fan slows down until it stops then starts again. Kinda weird.

I have also noticed that while cruising on the freeway the car is very smooth. But when you accelerate to pass someone or just speed up there is a sign infant amount of vibration through the steering wheel. I am starting to get more used to that. I do like the clutch and transmission. Smooth.

Overall, I really like the car. For what I paid for it I think its a hell of a value. I hope the quality and reliability are there to go with the fun factor.


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome back to the VW side buddy. 

I had the same initial issue with my seating position, but I learned to just accept the arcade racer position lol. I also wish I had radio controls on the steering wheel, this was the only car I looked at that didn't have that option, but we could always swap out the steering wheel with one that has them. Or better yet a GTI/GLI wheel. 

I assume you figured out the bluetooth? The higher level radio does display the song info, but I don't see why they couldn't have incorporated it into ours.

I'd probably get the A/C checked out, although it kinda sounds like what you described is when you change the mode, e.g. going from feet to vent and so on. The transfer can sound a bit clunky. But you if used to drive a Jetta, it should act in the same fashion.

I LOVE the ride, not as quiet as my old '03 A4 but just as confident and fun. Maybe just a tad less feel with the steering though, never been a fan of electric. The vibration however seems a bit odd, I've noticed none unless I'm in too high a gear or flooring it in 6th. Haha, sadly still a novice here... 

The only annoying things I've noticed with the car is the Turbo Gauge Pod likes to rattle and piss me off and the gas gauge can be iffy right after a fill up. Both I'll probably have the dealer address at my oil change. Other than that, it's a pretty frikkan awesome car.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

Had my car in for its first service yesterday. Picking it up later today. Had the wastegate TSB performed, the passenger seat fixed (it was falling off), windows re-tinted (****ty job by dealer that traded the car with my dealer), and whistling noise coming from passenger window/mirror area. 

The dealer texted me to let me know that they also found a coolant leak from hose that goes from block to resovoir. Said there was signs of coolant leakage. 

Everything is fixed except for wind noise. They said it was normal.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats on your new Bug! eace:

I'm on my fifth Dub with the new Bug and its the most enjoyable of the bunch. Though it doesn't have nearly the features I had on my Passat Sport which I completely modified with all Euro parts, my new Bug is a lot less hassel and a lot more fun to drive.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

The waste gate TSB is a must do. It eliminated alot of rattle. 

While I was at the dealership they were trying to get me to lower it. Not sure yet, but I just might do it!

Where in AZ are you Saber?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BretAZ said:


> The waste gate TSB is a must do. It eliminated alot of rattle.
> 
> While I was at the dealership they were trying to get me to lower it. Not sure yet, but I just might do it!
> 
> Where in AZ are you Saber?


The DEALER wants you to lower your car?!:sly:

I had some wind noise coming from the passenger door seal around the tweeter. They replaced it due to a manufacturing defect where the lip on the rubber was folded over too much causing the window to not properly seal when closed. I don't know if that is a problem you experience with wind noise or not, but maybe look into it?

I haven't tried it yet, but if you plug in the phone to the adapter cord in the glove box will it enable Pandora to skip to the next track like it does any stored music? Instead of streaming via bluetooth?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

That is exactly where mine is leaking air. Dealer said it was fine, but something is definitely wrong somewhere. Were you able to see the problem or did the dealer find it and fix it?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BretAZ said:


> That is exactly where mine is leaking air. Dealer said it was fine, but something is definitely wrong somewhere. Were you able to see the problem or did the dealer find it and fix it?


I complained, they found it and fixed it. I never actually saw the issue with my own eyes.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

BretAZ said:


> Had my car in for its first service yesterday. Picking it up later today. Had the wastegate TSB performed, the passenger seat fixed (it was falling off), windows re-tinted (****ty job by dealer that traded the car with my dealer)...


Boy, can I tell you stories about dealer installed tint. I purchased 5 VW's from two different dealers' and they *always* use the cheapest tint possible, installed by tweaker's that slap it on in 15 minutes. Even before I accepted the car, I saw all the wrinkles on the windows and I didn't even bother to have them remove it. 

On one occasion in 2007 I made the mistake of having them remove it, and they caused more damage in the process. As for this new Bug, I decided to have a real tint shop remove it and install quality tint. I will never again buy a car off a lot that has dealer installed s**t.


----------

